# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  ₪ استعــــدادي وتجهـــيزي لرمضــــان بالصـــــور ₪

## ام الصبر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 






أول تجهيز رمضان ،. الفيمتو ،.، حاضراً في كل مأدبة ،.،
" بـ نموت يعني لو ماشربنا فيمتــو "






الصحون مليئة بـ خيرات ربي ،.، بل فوق الحاجة !!





حال العربات ،.،
"وزين جت على ديسكـ ،.، مو شلل رباعي !! "





الدخااااااااان ،.، حتى في رمضان !! 





كفيت ووفيت ،.، ماقصرت !!






ياصبر الارض بس !! 





تجهيز القنوات له نصيب الاسد في رمضان ،.،
ونحن من شجعهم على الاقدام والسباق الى الشــر ،.،



/


/


قال الله تعالى:
{ياأيُّها الَّذين آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عليكمُ الصِّيام كما كُتِبَ على الَّذين من قَبلكُم لعلَّكُم تَتَّقُون(183)



لـكل فريضه هدف ،.، وهدفها دائماً يصب في صالحنا نحن البشر ،.،
ولكن لماذا لانحسن القيام بـ فروضنا على اكمل وجه ؟
لماذا نهتم بـ تجهيز بطوننا ،.، وعيوننا ،.، وننسى تغذيه ارواحنا بقربنا من الله ،.،
لماذا لايكون شهر رمضان بعيداً عن برامج هابطة وقنوات سامجة ،.،
وموائد عامرة معظمها الى " القمامة " أعزكم الله،.،
الى متى نتبع اهواءنا ونغفل عن جهاد النفس ،.، بل نعجز عنه !!
/


/
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: إِذَا كَانَ أَوَّلُ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ صُفِّدَتِ الشَّيَاطِينُ وَمَرَدَةُ الْجِنِّ،
وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ النَّارِ، فَلَمْ يُفْتَحْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ،
وَفُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ فَلَمْ يُغْلَقْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ، وَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ: يَا بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ أَقْبِلْ،
وَيَا بَاغِيَ الشَّرِّ أَقْصِرْ . وَلِلَّهِ عُتَقَاءُ مِنَ النَّارِ، وَذَلكَ كُلُّ لَيْلَةٍ.



هل سـ نسارع الى ابواب الجنة في هذا الشهر الفضيل !!
هل نحن باغين للخير فعلاً !!
إذن لـ نبدأ بالجهاد في هذا الشهر ،.،
لـ نغلق ابواب شياطين الانس ،.، بـ مقاطعة برامجهم ومسلسلاتهم ،.،
التي سـ تعاد جميعها بعد انتهاء رمضان!!
لـ يكن رمضان هذا السنة مختلف عما قبله ،.،
لــ " نصمــل " ولو مرة في حياتنا بإتخاذ قرار صعب ولكن مفيد ،.، في الاخرة ،.،
لـ نغتنم هذا الشهر قبل ان يفوت الاوان ،.،
كم غاب عن دنيانا احبة لنا ،.، هم يتمنون صوم رمضان ،.، وقضاءه بالخير ،.،
ولكن انتهى وقت حياتهم ،.، وبقي وقتكـ أنتي !!
هل أنتي مستعدة لهذه التجربة !!
أثبتي لـ نفسكي ذلكـ ،.، في شهر رمضان .




قبل الختام ،.، مؤامراة تحاكـ من ابليس ،.، هل نتصدى لها !!

للأمانه منقول


ارجو منكم اخواتي الدعاء لولدي احمد بالشفاء و ستكون زراعة النخاع له في شهر رمضان المبارك ان شاء الله ادعوا له بأن يسهل الله عليه الزراعه و يشفيه شفاءً تاماً

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## دانة الكون

يجزاك الله خير

----------


## >>على ذكراك<<

الله يشفي ولدج ان شاء الله ويقوم بالسلامه

----------


## (النرجسية)

يزاج الله خير و الله يشفي ولدج ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

الله يشفي ولدج ان شاء الله ويقوم بالسلامه

----------


## حبوووبة دبي

تسلميين حبييبتي على موضووعج

----------


## شط الأمان

يجزاك الله خير

الله يشفي ولدج ان شاء الله ويقوم بالسلامه

----------


## أم ماميتو

يزاج الله ألف خير و الله يشفي ولدج من كل مكروه آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

غاليتي بارك الله فيك على ما نقلته يمينك ولا حرمك من الاجر والثواب
واسأل الله العظيم ان يشفي أبنك احمد ويفرح قلبك بشفائه وان يكون هذا الابتلاء في ميزان حسناتك 
ولا تنسي يا أختي الصدقة ثم الصدقة ثم الصدقة

----------


## الخقاقة

الله يشفي ولدج ان شاء الله ويقوم بالسلامه

----------


## أحلى ملك

فديتج للاسف هالكلام صحيح 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان 

يسلموا علي النقل الغالية ^^

----------


## emy.ae

الله يشافي ولدج ويقومه بالسلامه يا رب وكل عبد مسلم يا رب و مشكوه علي الموضوع

----------


## أم عبير..

يزاج الله خير

الله يشفي ولدج ان شاء الله ويقوم بالسلامه

----------


## هيام الحب

الله يشفيه ويقومه بالسلامه يارب

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاج الله خير

والله يشفي ولدج ويقوووم بالسلامه إن شا الله  :Smile:

----------


## الخفاشه

الله يشفي ولدج ان شاء الله ويقوم بالسلامه

----------


## أفكااار

يزاج الله خيييير


اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي ولدك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي ولدك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي ولدك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي ولدك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي ولدك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي ولدك
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي ولدك

----------


## أم منصور..

يزاج الله خيرفي ميزان حسناتج الله يشفيه ويعفوا عنه تصدقي عنه أختي في هذا الشهر الفضيل بنية الشفاء

----------


## Um_Khawla

الله يشفيه و يقومه بالسلامه ...

----------


## بنت الحامد

الله يشفي ولدج ان شاء الله

----------


## مزاجيه بعنادي

إن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج يارب .. يا رب تشفي أحمد وتعافيه وتخليه حق أمه وأهله ويارب تشافي كل مسلم ومسلمه من الأمراض ... تحفظهم حق أهلهم ..

----------


## noaimy_88

الله يشفي ولدج ان شاء الله ويقوم بالسلامه

----------


## رموش من ذهب

مشكوره الغاليه ع الموضوع 
والله يشفيلج ولدج انشاء الله

----------


## شموع الليل

> الله يشفي ولدج ان شاء الله ويقوم بالسلامه


تسلمين على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خير 
كل عام وانتوا بخير

----------


## y.labeeh

الله يشفي ولدج انشالله ويعطيه الصحه والعافيه 

ومشكوره عالموضووع

----------


## غلا الفجيره

تتيمعون ع خير ان شاءالله
وانا ف لندن بس مابقدر احضر>>>بس الفكره حلوه صراحه

----------


## SPICY

يزاج الله خير 

الله يشافي ولدج و يقومه بالسلامه ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحبة الورد

بارك الله فيج اختي على الموضوع الطيب ، ويزاج الله خير .. 

عسى الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 

والله يشفي ولدج ويعافيه

----------


## العآش

يــزآآج اللهـ خيــر ع المــووضــووع ~..

----------

